# What is your spiritual connection in marriagD?



## QuietSoul

Do you pray together, go to church, talk about God? What ways do you connect spiritually?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld

QuietSoul said:


> Do you pray together, go to church, talk about God? What ways do you connect spiritually?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We pray together sometimes. Sometimes we go to Mass, but not often.

I would like to do a Seven Habits of Highly Effective People study with dh. I really would like us to write out the answers to the exercises and discuss them. I think this would be a great bonding activity.

Dh is a traditional Catholic in many ways, and I also grew up Catholic but have a lot of reservations about the Church. I am appalled by the child sex abuse. And I don't think they are addressing it effectively, though the new pope may be changing that.

So dh would like us to go to church together, and I will go if he asks, and have even offered. But he understands my reservations, and does not press.

I do believe in God, though. I believe in goodness and love.


----------



## tinybuddha58

For the past several years I have been atheist but recently turned to deism. I'd like to talk to my husband about religion but he has no interest in discussing it. He finds it "entertaining" that I'm not christian. He says he is but I don't think he is. I think its important to think about your religious or lack of religious beliefs but for him he doesn't care either way. I just simply don't understand how he does not think about it.


----------



## Fozzy

My wife and I talk about it occasionally, but not in depth. She grew up Catholic, I grew up fundamentalist Assembly of God. We're currently somewhere in the middle. 

I've taken over responsibility in our house for having the religious discussions with the kids, because in her own words the Catholic church did a miserable job of teaching her anything at all about the bible, what it contains, and how to apply it.

I'm currently going to a pretty mainstream non-denominational church (though they have strong baptist leanings, imo) and i've been encouraging her to come with us, but so far she is resistant.


----------



## Married but Happy

We sometimes meditate together, and discuss Buddhist and Taoist teachings. That's about as spiritual as it gets for us, as we're both atheists.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband is a great guy but *beliefs* outside of living decently in the here & now has never did much for him... he simply doesn't care...

I was the so called Christian for most of our marriage, yet he had more "*Fruits of the spirit"* in comparison ...I used to get a little irritated cause he didn't want to read the bible or have much interest in the church, never suggested we pray together... though he always came with me... and mingled well with our church friends...I really couldn't complain! 

He'd listen to me ramble on how I might not have agreed with something the Pastor said...giving my 2 reasoned cents ...and was there during my journey as I slowly lost my religion...

I was always a questioner/ Doubting Thomas type anyway...I spent yrs reading umteen books trying to figure out why or why not I believed as I thought I should....

Now I have a Deistic view of life...the *Golden Rule* is my Religion.....my husband would be this as well....










I find many of his religious thoughts pretty amusing..he is very down to earth and commonsensical & this works well with Deistic / free thinking (throw in some ethics) mindset...

*Would we stop and pray together over something weighing on our hearts where only a power beyond us could get us out of a pickle ...or we just need peace during the storm...absolutely!!..*

Though I'd say...our worship is more an internal *gratitude* ...for our health, our kids, our marriage, his job, our home... and to just do our part to not make the world a worse place..ya know.. to mentor our children as best we can ..to be strong in face of manipulative people & situations...and help those who are in need around us, when we are able....

If there is a God, I feel he would be pleased with this.. 

I really can't see that the Man upstairs expects more than this from his Creation.. we all have our unique gifts & should use them well. ..to bless others.


----------



## ConanHub

We go to church together, pray, talk about God, read the Bible together, discuss concepts, etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

Hubs and I are Lutheran Church Missouri Synod....we were both raised this way and both sent to parochial schools, where we met in a Lutheran High School....we have put all of our kids through the same parochial schooling.......We should go to church every Sunday but don't...we attend 50% of the time....we are sinners, but are always striving to overcome and be more Christ like...


----------



## Miss Taken

Religion has never played a big part in our relationship. We have discussed religion and our beliefs but more on a conceptual basis. We've never attended church together outside of weddings but I have taken our boys to church a few times. We are raising our boys to know about God but inevitably, we believe it's their choice as to what to believe when they're older. 

He is "Catholic". The cafeteria variety. I was raised strictly Pentecostal. My mother taught Sunday school when I was a little girl and I went to a private Christian school for a period of time. When we met, I was a "Christian", now I'm not so much anything. 

When we were separated, I dated a strict Christian. I don't think I could be married to or committed to someone who was that devout. It just isn't a part of my life anymore and it wouldn't be fair to either of us.


----------



## Anonymous07

QuietSoul said:


> Do you pray together, go to church, talk about God? What ways do you connect spiritually?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband and I are Catholic, although my husband is more traditional and I am more of a "Cafeteria Catholic". We do pray together before dinner and go to church each week, but I'm the one who has pulled away a bit for different reasons(have extended family members who work for the church and am not happy about how some things are handled with what they've told me). My husband has helped me with his ever strong, endearing faith and I've helped him open his mind a bit to beyond what the church teaches, so we balance each other out. We actually met in college in a Catholic club that met each week. I'm really glad to be married to someone who shares my same faith, as it has made many things a lot easier.


----------



## therosenberg

Actually, it has never been an issue. We practice different faiths. I'm a Heterodox Sunni Muslim and he practices Theravāda Buddhism. But precisely because we have different faiths, we have learned so much from each other and that has been a fascinating experience.


----------



## Tasty

We consider spirituality highly in marriage. We are committed Christians who read the bible, go to church and pray together always.

This has helped us to grow our love and affection to a very deep level. Sometimes when we get challenged in an area, there is already a word in the bible that shows the way to go.


----------



## QuietSoul

Rosenberg, what faith are yu and spouse and how dies that connect for you in marriage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietSoul

Sorry for the typos, my phone is crap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

